
Trump withdraws from postal treaty in new front against China - gamblor956
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/10/17/trump-withdraws-from-postal-treaty-910675
======
gamblor956
Relevance to tech: The Postal Treaty is used by AliBabi manufacturers to ship
to the US from China for substantially less than it costs for US manufacturers
to ship domestically. This will affect the vast majority of goods sold on
Amazon today.

~~~
sharemywin
don't forget ebay.

------
rb808
This totally makes sense. I never understood how stuff shipped from China
costs less than the cost of a package sent in the US.

~~~
beatgammit
Exactly. I bought a brick of chalk for $2.50 (shipping included) from China.
Shipping alone costs more here, and they're still making a profit.

I didn't realize that this subsidy exists. I'm no fan of Trump, but this is a
good move.

